# How do I prepare for introducing a parrot?



## Keiness (Jul 11, 2013)

Nova arrives on friday, and I like to be prepared!

I have a Jardine Parrot, Diya, who is free flighted. Diya doesn't really react to cats or dogs at all...but i'm sure for a dog seeing a parrot fly overhead is going to be very tempting.

I've been told she does have much of a prey drive, has chased a cat but walked away once it stopped.

Any tips in advance so I make sure it goes properly and smoothly for both parties? Diya is also clicker trained, so I can work with commands for both animals.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would be cautious having a bird flying around with a new dog. Maybe keep Diya caged for now, until they are familiar with each other and you see how Nova reacts to Diya.
I have parrots, but none are flighted. I don't let them out unsupervised. Two of my dogs would be fine with them, Onyx would try to kill Magnum. They have a hate/hate relationship!


----------



## Keiness (Jul 11, 2013)

So for now keep Diya caged when Nova is about, and then kennel Nova, while Diya comes out? See how they react to each other when safely away?

Diya has ignored dogs and cats so far...but has dive bombed other parrots. I'm hoping he doesn't become too jealous, so I defiantly have to split our time up between them. I don't want him to feel left out, but I would like to get to a point that both could be out while we are in the room.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If Diya lands on Nova's crate, I'd be concerned. I think dogs and birds can live together no problem, but it does depend on both....My Congo grey Magnum calls the dogs over and tosses them his pellets. Onyx and Magnum fight through the cage bars and I know Onyx holds a grudge(she just won't learn!)as Magnum has nailed her nose more than once. My Senegal squeakers can be out and my dogs ignore him,because he is so quiet and neutral. 
I did have a love bird that escaped his cage and my dogs killed and ate him. RIP Mojo :'(


----------



## Keiness (Jul 11, 2013)

That would be awful :c Defiantly don't want anything bad to happen! I guess for the first day I'll leash Nova so she doesn't have a heart attack upon seeing a bird in a cage, and judge her reaction by that. I suppose it will be a long process and good training. 

I've seen people posting that flirt poles are great toys, and I thought about getting one...then I figured it might encourage the wrong behavior of jumping up and grabbing a fuzzy something out of the air.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

First off, Diya is gorgeous! I have 3 Poicephalus parrots (Senegal, Red Bellied and Meyers) and having a Jardine's is one of my dream birds 

We have a GSD, which we've had since 8 weeks old. Now that he is 1 1/2 years old he doesn't both with the birds, however I never have them out of the cage unless our dog is in the basement or on a walk with my husband or confined to his crate. While he ignores them in their cages, I will never trust him with them being out of their cages. It is a balancing act ensuring the birds have adequate out of cage time now that we have a dog.


----------



## Roemly's Mama (Apr 3, 2013)

I have an amazon parrot with Roemly in the house. I got him at about 4 months and they have been fine together. I did keep Kia caged while Roemly was out, at first, and presently never leave them unattended when out together...not even for the bathroom. Roemly hasn't shown much interest at all in Kia other than a little normal curiosity. Of course Kia hasn't been flying around (clipped) or landed on the floor when Roemly was out so not real test. 

I am doing drive building with Roemly and he is chasing the cats much more than he used to-used to just ignore them, but now he chases them when he can so I will likely be extra careful with the bird out when he really gets in gear. 

On a side note, I seem to have adopted some stray roosters-they sort of just showed up and won't leave. Two got into the fence today...they escaped with most of their feathers, so that is even more cause for me to be careful with the pets out together. 

And just because....here is Kia :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when i had my last GSD i had a Moulaccan Salmon Crested
Parrot. i had 10 cats and all of the pets from school when school
was let out for the summer. my wife decided to take care of all of 
the class room pets for the summer. my parrot could walk across 
the floor, fly around the house with no problem from the other pets.
i didn't really teach everybody how to get along, they somehow got
along on their on without much training from me or my wife.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I never socialized Jonas to a parrot. If he seen one and it talked to him, he would probably poop all over the place. LOL and have nightmares.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

My dogs always respected my Macaw. I would suggest ear plugs, birds like to scream


----------

